# Anti Piracy 2.5



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

ANTIPIRACY 2.5! Read this if you have X360


Well, it seems it is finally here. Microsoft recently updated it's AntiPiracy(AP) Version to 2.5(from 2.0)... which is a big pain in the back for many gamers now.. and the amount of the pain is only going to increase.. let us see how.

*So, what the heck is AP?*

AntiPiracy(so called by mod community) is a list of security checks that Xbox 360 Bios performs before booting the disk. This piece of sh!t analyzes the information that has been returned from Xbox 360 optical drives. And determines the disk's Legitimacy. 

Before this AP 2.5, iXtreme LT use to fake the responses with the help of a file named ss.bin.

*
What happened now?*

Well, Die has been cast! Many members rushed to Xbox live to update their dash board on Nov.1 which also included kniect support. Well, the update was not a open book it seems, it had a Antipiracy check update, which updates the version of AP from 2.0 to 2.5. So, the fake responses from iXtreme LT will no longer be valid to the new 2.5

Not to mention.. Games like Fable 3, Assassins Creed BrotherHood uses the AP2.5 security. So, users won't be able to boot the disks. It still amazes me what stopped Treyarch/Activison or Microsoft from making BlackOps a AP2.5 thingy!!!


*Whom will it affect?*

Obviously. it affects the people who are running Backup copies with BenQ, Liteon drives. But not Samsung drives.. it seems. The thing is Samsung drive and old hitachi drives are not competable with this AP 2.5.. so, all the gamers with Samsung and some old Hitachi drives, should not have problems.


*How will it affect?*

It seems that as soon as you boot this AP2.5 secured disk into your AP2.5 updated Xbox 360. Something called X value will be changed and your console will be flagged next time you are online.. chances are that you'll get a good nice hardware ban from Live services.

*
What should i do?*

Well, if you are a genuine gamer.. then knock yoruself out.. there is nothing stopping you. no one will dare  Well, you are *ahem* gamer.. then, don't boot *ahem* versions of Fable3, Sims 3, Assassins Creed Brother hood. Don't do it.. for your own good. 

But now we can't say if the a newly released game is 2.5v or not. 

*
But, damn it, i have made that mistake already what should i do?*

99.25894% Chances are that your console is already flagged for ban. But.. Microsoft will not ban you now, they are keeping the big surprise for some other day (Maybe Christmas or Thanks giving). But, we can't say it for sure.. they may ban you, they may not. But, you can modify your 'X' value.. if you have a exploited console. 


*Ok.. does this mean that I can't play previous releases?*

There is a new dahsboard update(TBH, it is AP update  ) which will make older AP secured discs unplayable with this new AP check of 360. But, it is just a rumor.. no one knows it for sure.
*
IS all the news you are telling will be like this or are there any good news?*

well, Rumors are that iXtreme LT+ which can fake the data to AP 2.5, is going to hit market some time. No one knows when.. wait until it hits the undergound. 

*
Ok.. it seems like a it will take a long time. And does this mean that there are no reasons to buy x360 now?*

You are 2 for 2. Only reason most of the gamers are purchasing x360 is, because they can play *ahem* games even before the release. So, if it strikes hard, then.. yes. I'm not telling that there won't be any attempt by hackers to overcome this, but I'm telling it will take a awful amount of time it seems.

*Ok.. I've heard enough, get out now.*

****RUNS AWAY****


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Piracy talk is not allowed imo. Anyway i don't own an xbox


----------



## Nithu (Nov 15, 2010)

if this happens, it'll effect X360 games a lot. 
but i'm sure, someone will hack this thing.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think he is just making everyone aware of the situation. He has given no links/methods to hack/crack or whatsoever.

You see because of such arm twisting by the s/w giant more and more people are migrating towards open source solutions. I am not saying piracy is good, but if you are already earning billions of dollars what's the need to implement such restrictions/methods. We all know this will too get broken, the internet is not void of programmers and not everyone is employed/owned by the MS


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

@gagan, this not a permanent win. They won for now, But This Cat and mouse game is being played by MS and Modders since the dawn of 360. So, we have to see how modders community replies to this, and how will MS answer for that call.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 15, 2010)

hehe yes it is a game of cat-mouse (although cop-thief also crossed my mind  )


----------

